# NJ Transit Questions



## chertling (Mar 6, 2009)

As part of my upcoming "Hockey Railtrip" to attend NHL Games in the Northeast and Chicago, I will be taking a NJ Transit train from New York Penn Station to Newark Airport to meet up with our hotel shuttle bus. My only past experience with Commuter Rail was a one-way trip last fall on the South Shore Line.

My concern is that we will be attending a NY Rangers/ NJ Devils game at Madison Square Garden, and we will be trying to get to New Jersey immediately after the game. I fully expect many of our fellow hockey fans will also be rushing to catch trains back to New Jersey after the game.

I was wondering if NJ Transit tickets are Reserved, or if they are first come, first served like the South Shore line was. If they are reserved seats, obviously we would buy our NJ Transit tickets immediately upon our arrival at NYP that morning.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 6, 2009)

NJT trains are not reserved and are first come, first seated. Of course one can also stand for the 15 minute or so ride, should one prefer not to wait for the next regularly scheduled train.

That said, I'd still buy your ticket when you arrive, rather than taking the chance that you miss a train because you're busy buying your ticket after the game. For that matter, if you are also taking the train from Newark to the NYC, unless you're planning to arrive into NYC before 9:30 AM, buy a round trip ticket in Newark as you'll save a buck.


----------



## chertling (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Alan! Our arrival into NYP is actually via Amtrak #130 from Philly... and we are catching Amtrak #190 to Boston from EWR the next morning, so we won't be able to get the round-trip discount. I will take your advice and buy the ticket when we arrive in NYC, to avoid lines later in the day.

Only 22 days left before the big trip! I am really starting to get excited now!!!


----------

